# Wood Dale Illinois warehouse



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Did my first Flex deliveries today. 10 am to 12 pm block. I finished at 11.30 am, app said return to warehouse for 'more delivery opportunities.' Which I did. App lied. Questions, when are blocks typically released? Seems to me these are all pantry items, on weekend only? Have you delivered regular non food items in Chicagoland area? If I accept a six hour day multi two hour blocks I would have to keep returning to Mittel warehouse.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

I thought there was a regular logistics (boxes) warehouse in Lisle somewhere?

I'm out of Mundelein now, which buddies up with Morton Grove for the north/west suburbs.

EDIT: Yeah, DCH3 is the logistics warehouse, probably mostly 3 hour shifts with maybe the occasional 4 hour.

https://www.google.com/maps/place/A...fc9d797c0e9d56!8m2!3d41.8032735!4d-88.0971645


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

jester121 said:


> I thought there was a regular logistics (boxes) warehouse in Lisle somewhere?
> 
> I'm out of Mundelein now, which buddies up with Morton Grove for the north/west suburbs.
> 
> ...


Am out by Naperville at Warrenville. Weird I haven't pick up blocks here. This is much closer to me, would be great if I can pick up blocks from this DC.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

You're doing Prime Now from Wood Dale, completely different animal, and as I understand it it's one or the other. You can email support to change your home base to DCH3 but then no tips.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

jester121 said:


> You're doing Prime Now from Wood Dale, completely different animal, and as I understand it it's one or the other. You can email support to change your home base to DCH3 but then no tips.


I never got tips yesterday. :/

By the way, are the blocks in Lisle also released at midnight? I need to know how to grab these blocks using a bot program.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Prius13 said:


> I never got tips yesterday. :/
> 
> By the way, are the blocks in Lisle also released at midnight? I need to know how to grab these blocks using a bot program.


Earnings don't show until 27 hrs after the end time of the block.


----------



## Übermechanix (Oct 15, 2016)

jester121 said:


> I thought there was a regular logistics (boxes) warehouse in Lisle somewhere?
> 
> I'm out of Mundelein now, which buddies up with Morton Grove for the north/west suburbs.
> 
> ...


hey jester i, still at morton grove, havnet tried out mundelein but i see tons of offers up there...what areas do you usually get and how many packages do you usually get..thanks


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Same package loads as MG, so far I've ranged from Gurnee to Bartlett.


----------



## Übermechanix (Oct 15, 2016)

jester121 said:


> Same package loads as MG, so far I've ranged from Gurnee to Bartlett.


ah ok thanks for the info..i think im head up there wednesday and try it out.


----------

